# Advice for new LED buls assy in an old Coast light?



## Recoil Rob (May 20, 2016)

This belongs to a friends father, he probably got it as a gift 15-20 years ago and asked if I could replace the bulb as the original one just sucks, it puts out a useless amount of light.

It 2xAAA, the bulb unit is 18.5mm, fits into the barrel which is 19mm, the OAL w/o the spring is 13mm. Is there someplace that sells just these assemblies?


thanks,

Rob


----------

